# Left for Dead 2 - the zombie apocalypse continues!



## KASR (Jun 9, 2009)

*Game Title: *Left For Dead 2
*Publisher:* Valve
*Developer: *Valve
*Genre(s):* First-person shooter, horror/survival
*Players:* 4-player cooperative, 4 vs 4 multiplayer, single player
*ESRB Rating:* Mature
*Release Date:* November 17th, 2009
*Review Rating:* :4.5stars: 

*Story* The follow-up sequel to the wildly popular Left For Dead, Left For Dead begins during the zombie apocalypse as it unfolds for 4 new characters Nick, Ellis, Coach and Rochelle. Unlike the previous edition which had no significant story, each level/chapters unfolds a story arc.

After climbing their way to the top of a hotel, the survivors realize that the rescue helicopters have already taken off - leaving them stranded in the zombie-infested city of Savannah, Georgia and concluding in New Orleans, Louisiana. 5 Main Levels with multiple chapters unravel the survivors plight through mountains and mountains of zombie - lock and load!

*Graphics and Sound* Given the sheer amount of polygons being rendered and textures being implemented, it's truly amazing that LFD2 is able to maintain a high level of lighting effects, edge detail and color. The graphics are truly a site and although it's nothing like Gears of War, Bioshock, Halo or any other first-person shooter you've played - you will quickly adapt to the graphics style.

The use of surround sound will immerse you throughout the game as zombies and teammates call out to you from every direction. Directional talking, explosions and sound effects hit every angle of the soundstage and often times will warn you of an approaching danger. Musical cues of more powerful enemies or a zombie horde add to the intensity of the situations and a understated music soundtrack gives the game that much more pizzaz as you stave off zombies with bullets or a frying pan

*Extras*
This time they got it right! Not only do you get a full-on story mode to survive, you have a Scavenger Mode, a versus mode, a survival mode and realism. 
Scavenger requires teams to gather gas canisters and fill a generator, thus extending time and trying to best the other team. Teams take turns in being the infected who are trying to stop the survivors from collecting gas cans.
Versus pits 2 teams of 4 against each - one as the survivors, the other as the infected. Teams are scored on far they get in each chapter as well as point bonuses. Survival tests a team of 4 to see how long they can last in an endless of horde of the infected. Realism removes certain aspects of the gameplay, thus making it more challenging (i.e. survivors do not glow, items do not glow, members do not respawn after death (only in the safehouse do they return).
All in all, this is the most complete set of extras that give the game a great replayability and with DLC's releasing soon, you'll never run out of zombies to kill.

*Summary*
I have to admit: at first I was skeptical and the style in which you run around the levels can make one dizzy - but Left For Dead 2 earns a permanent spot in any gamers gamestack and can be easy or hard enough for the beginner right to the seasons pro's (trust me, I'm still working a few of those achievements!)


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Nice review Aaron and thank you for taking the time to do it.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks for the review Aaron, good job, much appreciated!:T


----------

